# Where can I buy these Chinese microfiber pouches?



## GnuUser (Aug 31, 2019)

Does anybody know where I can buy these Chinese microfiber pouches? They come on sets of pre-made Chinese bands, but I can't seem to find them separately. I use them all the time and am running out. The photo shows one with a 1/4-inch (6.35mm) ball for scale.

I've got microfiber pouches I bought on SimpleShot, but they're much thicker and have a fake leather on the back side, which I don't like.

Pre-made bands on Amazon


----------



## Heifereye (Nov 17, 2019)

I think your best bet is Amazon for in state shipping, otherwise it's weeks of wait time from China.


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

I do agree with Heifereye, and you as well. My sling has the same patches w/ permade bands and the patches look just like yours. However i shoot 3/8...and its a good fit.
My problem at the moment, is i do have to order another sling that i want, but it is coming from china....so the wait game begins


----------



## GnuUser (Aug 31, 2019)

The problem is that I can't find these exact pouches anywhere... not Amazon, SimpleShot, Ebay, Chinese sellers, etc. I can find some similar ones from Chinese sellers, but they're thicker and stiffer. They're on every set of pre-made bands I've bought, but I can't figure out where they get them from.


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

have you tried fowlers makery and mischif


----------



## GnuUser (Aug 31, 2019)

bones said:


> have you tried fowlers makery and mischif


I do see some in his "assorted pack," maybe I'll do that. Thanks!


----------



## GnuUser (Aug 31, 2019)

Ah…looks like I found them at GZK. Thanks, guys!

GZK pouches


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

glad to help


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

GnuUser said:


> Ah…looks like I found them at GZK. Thanks, guys!
> 
> GZK pouches
> View attachment 354024





GnuUser said:


> Does anybody know where I can buy these Chinese microfiber pouches? They come on sets of pre-made Chinese bands, but I can't seem to find them separately. I use them all the time and am running out. The photo shows one with a 1/4-inch (6.35mm) ball for scale.
> 
> I've got microfiber pouches I bought on SimpleShot, but they're much thicker and have a fake leather on the back side, which I don't like.
> 
> ...


 These , I love them for .177 1/4 and even 1/2 clay. I think most think of them as throw aways. Ive seen GZK has them, but if you dont order 69 dollars worth of stuff, the shipping is crazy. I have actually thought of posting a swap deal , some of my warrior pouches I bought when I first started shooting , for some of these. I like wasp for my main steel 5/16 . If you find some PLEASE let me know, Id buy 50


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey what about these guys? D55 50Pcs Outdoor Catapults Microfiber Slingshot Pouches Bands with Center Hole Hunting Slingshots Catapult Hunting Accessories Amazon.com : D55 50Pcs Outdoor Catapults Microfiber Slingshot Pouches Bands with Center Hole Hunting Slingshots Catapult Hunting Accessories : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Hey what about these guys? D55 50Pcs Outdoor Catapults Microfiber Slingshot Pouches Bands with Center Hole Hunting Slingshots Catapult Hunting Accessories Amazon.com : D55 50Pcs Outdoor Catapults Microfiber Slingshot Pouches Bands with Center Hole Hunting Slingshots Catapult Hunting Accessories : Sports & Outdoors


 thanks!! I just bought them !


----------



## GnuUser (Aug 31, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> Hey what about these guys? D55 50Pcs Outdoor Catapults Microfiber Slingshot Pouches Bands with Center Hole Hunting Slingshots Catapult Hunting Accessories Amazon.com : D55 50Pcs Outdoor Catapults Microfiber Slingshot Pouches Bands with Center Hole Hunting Slingshots Catapult Hunting Accessories : Sports & Outdoors


Wow. I don't know why I didn't see those before. I just bought them, as well. Thanks!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

GnuUser said:


> Wow. I don't know why I didn't see those before. I just bought them, as well. Thanks!


On the description they say they’re a single size but don’t be surprised if they come in varied. The pics looked a little different. There’s gotta be some useable ones in there though.


----------



## GnuUser (Aug 31, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> On the description they say they’re a single size but don’t be surprised if they come in varied. The pics looked a little different


Eh, close enough... for that price, if I get even 10 good ones out of 50, I'll be happy. If I get closer to 50, I'll be delighted. That will last me several years.


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

WOW!!! Thats a hell of deal there. Cant wait till friday...i'm all over that deal!


----------



## GnuUser (Aug 31, 2019)

In case anybody is wondering, I got exactly what I was hoping for. These should last me a couple of years.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

GnuUser said:


> In case anybody is wondering, I got exactly what I was hoping for. These should last me a couple of years.
> View attachment 355085


Nice!! That was the Amazon thing?


----------



## GnuUser (Aug 31, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> Nice!! That was the Amazon thing?


Yes, it was.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

GnuUser said:


> Yes, it was.


Very good! I’m so happy they turned out as expected! Sling On!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

I got mine too a couple days ago, great deal! thanks for the reference


----------

